

Mars One Is Still Completely Full of Shit - neverminder
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2015/08/mars-one-is-still-completely-full-of-shit/

======
fortytw2
I hope no one honestly ever thought Mars One was anything besides an elaborate
sham to get people to pay an 'application fee' so the creators could walk away
with a quick buck.

Edit: not even a quick buck, they've nearly raised 1m - [http://www.mars-
one.com/overview-of-donations-and-merchandis...](http://www.mars-
one.com/overview-of-donations-and-merchandise-revenue)

